# Y U should always use a push stick!!!!



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

My best friend suffered a very bad injury 2 weeks ago,while using a Table Saw, he made the mastake not to use a push stick and cut off 3 of his fingers at work.....Now he knows how to use a saw and all the safety that gose wit using power tool's but that was the (1 TIME) we all here about.He has cut so many pice's but it only takes 1 mistake...Thought I would post this just becasue I know how we all get and want get things done fast sometimes but here's agood reason Y to lay back and take alittle more time...
















THAT"S Y U SHOULD ALWAYS USE THE BITCH STICK!!!!!:finger:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Not quit the right place to post this, maybe off topic?

My dad did something quit close to this about 4 yrs ago...And he's a builder, got in a hurry....last cut of the night....pretty muck lost the use of his left hand due to it...


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

wasn't sure where to post it but it is a HOW too! how too not cut off your hand...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It is a greusome site, hope he heals quick!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

AHHHHHHHHH ouch


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

i think i have seen this accident enough now seen things like this 3 times so far and 3 times to many....gotta be careful .....tell him to get well soon. One more thing not saying he was drinking or anything but to anyone with a few beers and power tools they just don't mix seen that a few times also makes me cringe "OOOps that was close HAHAHA!" i hate hearing those words or OH [email protected]#$!.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

About 6 years ago, my dad was remodelling the house he grew up in before he and my mother moved in. Similar situation, he was ripping something on the table saw real quick before taking another load of stuff back to the house to work on it, got in a hurry and didn't adjust the blade height and completely mangled the tops of three of the fingers on his left hand. He drove himself to my house and from there I drove him to Dothan, AL (usually about a 45-minute drive--I made it there in 25  ). He had called ahead to my aunt and uncle (uncle was a surgeon there) and they had a hand surgeon waiting for us when we got to the emergency room. The guy was great...to look at it, you can't even tell anything happened to my father's hand. He was able to grow his fingernails back, but has lost some of the feeling in those three fingers. He's always said that the whole incident was due to his own carelessness and keeps several push sticks around the shop so one is always handy.

Hope your friend recovers well, NT.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh dayum! That's a sobering picture. I've never used a push stick but been very careful, now I feel guilty.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Allergies notwithstanding, it's because of pictures like that I don't even use those goddamn things.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

That is scarier than anything in my haunt.



Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

we need a safety thread that is a sticky ....with tips like keeping safety glasses on tools so you don't forget to wear them if you have to take them off the tool might as well put them on things like that.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Excellent idea krypt!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

As a kid helping my dad rip a board on the table saw, I saw him run his index finger into the blade up to the first knuckle. I keep that image in mind when working with power tools, keeps me careful and safe.


----------

